# Speedtouch 330 port forwarding



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

I've been on google for the past hour or so and haven't been able to find anything about port forwarding for this modem, i did once end up on www.portforward.com which didnt even have it listed. I need to open port 3724 and i just can't even get onto the configuration utility (typing IP address into url bar returns "page not found" error) so im totally stuck. Please someone help me!!! Thanks in advance for any assistance!

p.s. I'm running windows XP SP2..if that makes any difference, oh and i just updated my Modem to latest driver version too!


----------



## terbolee (Sep 4, 2006)

First, get your router's IP: Go to Start->Run and type CMD. In the Command Prompt window, type IPCONFIG. Look for the Default Gateway's IP address. 

Use this IP in your browser to log into your 330. Go to Advanced->NAPT. There, you can type in the port you want. Hope this helps.


----------

